# Gigabyte Dual BIOS Problem



## Adrian (Jun 30, 2004)

I have a Gigabyte GA-7N400 Pro2 motherboard. My main BIOS somehow corrupted and I'm now running off the back up (I think). Does anybody know how I can repair the main BIOS and boot from that so I do not corrupt the back up BIOS?


----------



## slavick07 (Sep 20, 2004)

*try this...*

i am not sure this will work, but i dont see why it woundn't. Go get the update BIOS file from the gigabyte website then extract it to a floppy disk. (make sure you select your correct model) reboot then enter bios (del) then go to Q-Flash (F8 i think, it says what it is in bios anyway). put in your disk then go to the option that says "Update Main bios from Floppy". let it update. another option in Q-Flash is to go to "Copy Backup ROM Data to Main". with this one you will only get your old bios and dont need to use the disk. but you could already have an update bios anyway...


----------



## Adrian (Jun 30, 2004)

slavick07 said:


> i am not sure this will work, but i dont see why it woundn't. Go get the update BIOS file from the gigabyte website then extract it to a floppy disk. (make sure you select your correct model) reboot then enter bios (del) then go to Q-Flash (F8 i think, it says what it is in bios anyway). put in your disk then go to the option that says "Update Main bios from Floppy". let it update. another option in Q-Flash is to go to "Copy Backup ROM Data to Main". with this one you will only get your old bios and dont need to use the disk. but you could already have an update bios anyway...


Thanks for the advice but I'm not sure if you've mis understood my question. I can update the main BIOS with the backup from the dual BIOS screen which I have done. However, the top section of the screen that you cannot change is showing that it is booting from the back up even though I have updated the main BIOS. I wanted to know if anybody knows how to change it so I am runing from the main and not from the back up and if how do i know that I've updated the main BIOS sucessfully.


----------



## slavick07 (Sep 20, 2004)

what do you mean the top section you can not change? in Q-Flash there is the option that says Boot From:...... and you put in either backup or main. you use the Page Up and Page Down buttons to change this value...to see if you bios is updated look at the first screen when you reboot, near the top there will be a line of text that says your mobo and bios version or go into gigabyte's '@bios' in windows to see the version...


----------



## Adrian (Jun 30, 2004)

Yes the very top section. I can change the option that is about 5th one down to boot from the main or back up BIOS. However, the top 3 options are blocked out. The first one says its booting from the back up BIOS while the next two have some numbers followed by 512K (I think). This is what is causing my confusion. The first option that is blocked out and says back up. I am trying to find out if to correct what I think is the problem by changing this setting to boot from Main Bios as it is now repaired.


----------

